# Houston 2 day photography convention and Trade Show



## ChrisWalter (Nov 1, 2011)

The Professional Photographers Guild of Houston is putting on a 2 day Convention and Trade Show December 4 and 5 2011 at the Crowne Plaza Houston North Greenspoint. There will be 5 national speakers and a big party Sunday night.
Here is a link for more information. Two Day December Convention, Trade Show and End of Year Party I would love to see everyone come out and have a great time. You can use this discount code PPGH11 at check out, it is good for $20 off the registration fee and is good until November 15.


----------

